# More meezer pics :)



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Mother and daughter










Maximus









Diesel my oriental


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I love Oriental cats  and yours are gorgeous!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

How pretty and photogenic they are.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Maximus has the most beautiful blue eyes!


----------

